# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  آانَـآا وآالمِطَـرً

## جنون الذكريات

ســلآمُ عليــكمُ ورحمةَ آالله وبركــآأتهُ ,, 

.•¸.•¨) (¨`•.¸`•.¸ `y( `•.¸ اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد و عجل فرجهم و العن أعدائهم و احشرنا معهم في الدنيا و الآخرة.`•.¸ ) ¸.• ( `•.¸ `•.¸ ) ¸.• ) (.• ×¨) (¨`× 


حـروف مبعثرة تحت زخـات الـمـطـر.... 

ذهبت بي الــى فضـاء الوســع في رحلة من رحلات 

الأحساس وحشنى شكل المطر

فأنا عاشق المطر




رغــــم هـدوء ليالي الشتــــــــاء

الا اني أجد ضجيجاً داخل قلبي المحطم 

أينما ذهبت..عيوني لاتحكي .. سوى الحزن


أجلس,, وحيداً حائراً ,, بأحزاني

محملا بهمومي وأشجاني في غرفتي المظلمه 

لاأسمع سوى ,, صوت وقوع المطر

على نافذتي..! 


تتنــاثر قطــرات المطــر بهـــدوء ورقه

وكأنها تهمس ,, في آذني

بصوت خافت تفائل 

مازالت الحياة مستمره 
ومازال ,, الأمل ,, موجوداً





مازالت ,,تلك القطرات,, تنهمر 
وتطرق نافذتي بلطف ,,
فأذهب,, لأتملها ,,عن قرب 
وأقفً,, أمام ,, النافذه أراقب,, جمال المطر فترتسم علي,,الابتسامه وأنسى,, همومي 
ولو للحظات بسيطه..,
وسأشعر ,, بالحنين إلى كل شي

إلى ,, طفولتي

وإلى تلك,, السنوات
التي,, مضت,, من عمري
سأحن إلى,, قلوب افتقدتها وأحاسيس نسيتها ..!




سأغمض عيـني
وسأسترجع شريط ..أحلامي.. بحنين
سأنسى,, كل,, مابقلبي 
من,, نقاط,, ضعف 
عندما أرى ,,نقاء المطر
أتذكّر كل ,,صفاتك "آمي ",,الجميله
التي نسيتها ..بفعل
وانسى متاعب الحياة 
لـم آنسى آمي 

والأوقات القاسيه .. وليالي السهر الحزينه
أتذكر كل.. ماكنت,, تفعلينه
قبل ان يدخل شعور ’البؤس’ إلى قلبـــي..بسبب آالرحيـلكي
انتهى عمري ,, أو حلم ..تلاشى 
أو صدمااات ..اخترقت.. [قلبي]ومنها تشبّع .. وارتوى..

أتذكّر أنك ..كنت [ رائعــه]ومازلت كذلك ..!
لكنك نسيت ..نفسك بين,, متاعبك
وتركتيني ضحية لأحزانك..ولأحقاد غيرك وظلمهم
فلاتظلمي نفسك,, بأن تقيديها ..بالحزن
ألا يكفيها قهر الزمن .. وظلم البشر

تعالى نعيش الأحساس مع همسات المطر


..!!

.•¸.•¨) (¨`•.¸`•.¸ `y( `•.¸ .`•.¸ ) ¸.• ( `•.¸ `•.¸ ) ¸.• ) (.• ×¨) (¨`× 


..همســه..
حاولت ان أجعلها بصمة ,,بيضاء في من حولي..
وما اجمل أن تبقى بيننا,, لحظات الزمن الجميله


معَ تحيــآأأتيُ ,,..

----------


## نور الهدايه

سلمت يداك على هذا الكلام حلوووووو
 يسلموووووو
 يعطيكي رابي العافيه

----------

